# Ohio Telecheck



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Surprised to not see anyone mention using the new Telecheck system this spring for their turkey(s). I used it Mothers Day morning for the first time. What a time saver! No worrying about finding some place open on Sunday morning, knowing that we had a full day ahead of visiting families. No worries about putting him on ice until I can find a place open to check him in. Even with dial up internet, a 10 month old on my lap, and a 2 year old running around I was done in about 5 minutes.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I assume you were doing yours under a landowner's tag? I do very little turkey hunting so I probably won't get a use of it until the fall. It will be good to hear that it works well for the landowners as well.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe some of us didn't get the privilege Between the weather and work I didn't even come close to taking a bird! Got shut out in the rain a few times; couldn't coax a couple onto the private land I was hunting (they stayed on the neighbor's land both days I was there). I had one bird within 50 yards all season and I blew it. He was coming in so fast I drew my bow when he was at 50-55 yards and although he didn't see me draw he hung up so long I had to let it down. When I let it down, I bumped a limb in my deadfall and he saw movement then split. I think it was a jake, but I would have gladly took him if given the chance.

I'm done this year, but I will give the fall season a crack if I can pull my bow with this stupid back of mine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoops, forgot to mention that. Yes, I checked in as a landowner. They already had my info in the system, I assume from buying licenses in the past. I typed in the last 4 digits of my SS (there are other options for the paranoid  ) and my info popped up. It&#8217;ll be really great for those Sunday evening bow hunts in January, not to mention the early season bow hunts.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am really looking forward to using this because the temperatures never seem to be ideal for hanging the deer in the fall when we get one. Not to mention that it will save almost an hour of time and a chunk of gas!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Maybe some of us didn't get the privilege Between the weather and work I didn't even come close to taking a bird! Got shut out in the rain a few times; couldn't coax a couple onto the private land I was hunting (they stayed on the neighbor's land both days I was there). I had one bird within 50 yards all season and I blew it. He was coming in so fast I drew my bow when he was at 50-55 yards and although he didn't see me draw he hung up so long I had to let it down. When I let it down, I bumped a limb in my deadfall and he saw movement then split. I think it was a jake, but I would have gladly took him if given the chance.
> 
> I'm done this year, but I will give the fall season a crack if I can pull my bow with this stupid back of mine


I know the feeling. Id pretty much written this year off, as the bird habits around home are off this year. Even on a good year the spring hunting is very poor. Just got lucky I suppose, as I had two gobblers come in after a coyote blew the turkeys off the roost. I heard one gobble all morning and that was it. These ones came in silent.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Used it on Mothers Day too....a huge time saver...did the online check, though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Used it on Mothers Day too....a huge time saver...did the online check, though.


I did the online as well. Telecheck may not be the right name.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I used the online option to check in both of my birds...Workd great and think it will be really useful for early season deer...It really is a timesaver.


----------

